# how do you search for words that arent searchable?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

The Nine is starting in 2 weeks and I know there was a thread about it in NP but i cant find it. Apparently 'nine' is not allowed to be searched. 

so how do you find something you cant search for?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

newsposter said:


> The Nine is starting in 2 weeks and I know there was a thread about it in NP but i cant find it. Apparently 'nine' is not allowed to be searched.
> 
> so how do you find something you cant search for?


I usually use Google for these kinds of searches, but it doesn't turn up any relevant results for the query [ site:tivocommunity "the nine" ] in the past year (I'm using google's new search options to eliminate old results). If I remove the 'past year' restriction then quite a few hits turn up, but I would assume you aren't looking for something that old?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i swear there was a 2009 post saying the nine would be on the 101 on directv, thats what i was hoping to find to avoid a dup post


----------

